# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  RPG Game Made With Vb 2008

## Darkhacker0259

hey everyone. well for the past three days i have been working on a simple rpg game and have gotten pretty far in it and have the main concept of it down. So far i have editable houses, enemys, inventory, shop, and weapons. I thought i would have a beta released because i want some feedback. Give me some ideas and suggestions that i can add into the game! Thanks guys! TO ENTER THE SHOPS, HOUSES, FIGHT MONSTERS, ETC PRESS THE "E" KEY!! Also it isn't very graphicy because well I've never used like drawings or anything in vb. This is Just something I've developed for fun and hope to get it off it's feet in later time. So give me feedback!!

(A UPDATE) I am about to upload a new version of it where you can buy your own armor shop and edit the name, shop introduction, and item prices. So far its only the armor shop because its taking me such a long time and i have to get off soon. To make the shop system it took me about...2 hours. The main point of it is the prices you put practically decided how much money you will make. So if you have a low price more people will buy it. So if you have it at 5gp then you will probably get 1-15 people that buy it (its random) and then you multiply it by five so thats a few hundred gp. Give me feedback though! (A UPDATE)

Game Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?flchw8lc1mxobn1

Dont say add more weapons and stuff because i know that and im working on it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wolfstrike

thats the most basic RPG i've ever seen.   :Smilie: 

you should consider this a finished project and start making a new one with some Bitblt graphics.

whats the difference if you use a box, or a box with a graphic in it?
the graphic is more user friendly.

----------


## Darkhacker0259

Well I have NO idea how to use graphics. Have any tutorials?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Well I have NO idea how to use graphics. Have any tutorials?


You might find links to graphics tutorials in the pinned faqs threads at the top of the main games and graphics programming forum.

----------


## Wolfstrike

these techniques aren't good enough to make games but here's some basics.
(...that will start you with a whole lot of questions)

 :Smilie:

----------


## refreblast

I know this is against the rules but I dont understand how to enter the shops. I tried pressing E alone. Then I pressed E and tried to click at the same time. Then I tried shift and E at the same time. Nothing works.

----------


## sapni

well hello 
if you dont mind can you please give me that project coz  i am learning programming in VB  :Smilie:

----------

